# My Painting Lolita



## Eteri1990 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm new in this forum, I'm from Georgia, I would like to share my painting , It's from my painting series "Woman". Her name is Lolita, I tried to show her feelings.. Please write your comments like or not.. Sorry for my English...


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

What are her feelings?


----------



## Eteri1990 (Jun 30, 2014)

DLeeG said:


> What are her feelings?


I tried to show her passion, melancholy, brave, love, loneliness....


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

How do you know if you have succeeded?


----------

